# Predator and Varmint Hunting With AR-15 Questions



## CrowBill (Dec 5, 2004)

I really want to expand my hunting beyond Deer and small game and my brother got into predator hunting last year and managed to call in a red fox with a squeeker. Anyways that got me all excited and I'd also like to try to make it out west next year for some PD hunting. Im thinking of getting a Bushmaster Predator AR .223 or Varminter Any of you guys hunt with an AR in Michigan or Outwest? Unfortunately I will also have to purchase a rimfire if I'd like to predator hunt at night...


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

My friend has a Colt AR15 in .223. I love the way it shoots, nice little groups. I'm planning on taking in out west praire dogging next year. Nicely takes care of chucks past 200 yards.


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

I have used an AR on varmints. Fast followup shots are nice. I had a long (24 inch if I remember right) heavy varmint barrel.

If I was going to do it again, I would skip the heavy varmint barrel AR and just get a standard heavy barrel. They shoot pretty good without needing all the extra weight and length.

Good luck.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

DPMS

I can personally vouch for the superbull 24


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

My son has a DPMS Artic Panther with an aftermarket trigger. The trigger made all the difference in the world. Scary accurate at 300 yards.

I have an AR that is a DPMS lower with factory trigger and a holo sight. While I can hit things at short to mid-range in a hurry, it is certainly not with the same precision of a tricked gun.

Remember, auto's have a slower lock time than a bolt so they take some getting used to. There are lots of aftermarket parts that can really enhance the accuracy of your chosen weapon.

Enjoy and, when ya want fast follow up...you will have it for sure.

We use ours for yote hunting, he calls (he also has a .22 mag for at night to comply with the silly law) and we also run with hounds. They load faster than my bolt gun out of the truck and it comes in handy at times...


----------



## Trophyhunter (Feb 28, 2006)

I use a bushmaster AR-15 with the camo stock, love it, they are heavy guns though. but deadly accurate, even with out a scope. I have a 4-12x scope on mine.


----------



## stevem1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a Bushmaster V-match 20" with a Leupold 3-9x40 Tactical scope and have kills on woodchucks out to 472 yards and every where in between.
This gun has shot 1/2 inch 5 shot groups. It is truly a 3/4 moa at 100 yards gun on factory ammo. The follow up shots are very fast. I keep thinking of doing a bolt gun for varmints but just can't bring my self to do it when this gun shoots this good. Hope that help. Let me know if you need more info. 


good luck -Steve


----------

